# Modified Live - Oulton Park - 25th April 09



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

www.modifiedlive.co.uk/

looks pretty action packed, and i've never been to Oulton Park before (never knew it was so close :lol: )

plus it gives me a great place to try out my D40......

anybody else going?


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be going mate if its nice weather :thumb:


----------



## timsri2.6v6 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to this with my mate, he's driving, look out for a metallic silver R reg Honda Prelude 2.2 VTi with black 17" alloys and big jap exhaust. There's a few of us from www.vvoc.com (Vauxhall Vectra Owners Club) going too, should be an amazing day out.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

there's loads of different show and shine catagories too.....

£100 prize too....


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody else?????


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks a bit too Chavtastic


----------

